
Comparing 25- to 34-yr-olds now with 25- to 34-yr-olds in '89 is superdepressing - happy-go-lucky
http://www.businessinsider.com/comparing-millennials-to-baby-boomers-2017-1/#millennials-have-accumulated-about-half-as-many-assets-as-the-same-age-group-had-in-1989-they-also-make-about-10000-less-on-average-1
======
sogen
wow, have no words for figure 1.2...

